# webdav Problem beim kopieren grösserer Verzeichnisse



## SAVERSERVER (7. März 2011)

Hi Till,

weddav funktioniert eigentlich einwandfrei, nur wenn ich grössere Verzeichnisse (100 GB) kopiere, dann bekomme ich irgendwann einen Schreibfehler auf dem webdav-Laufwerk. Wenn ich die Verbindung zum Laufwerk trenne und neu aufbaue, dann geht alles wieder genauso wie vorher!

Hat das was mit der Anzahl der zulässigen Verbindungen bzw. höchstzulässige Verbindungsdauer zu tun????

Danke und lg
loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (12. März 2011)

Bin noch weiter am Testen, aber glaube nicht dass es am webdav oder ispconfig3 liegt!

Habe eine (neue) Festplatte am HW-Raid10 in verdacht. Aber bekomme keine Fehlermeldung, nur dass der Raid irgenwann DEGRADED ist ?!?!?!

Grüsse loisl



Ja, hat sich bestätigt .... Neue Festplatte im RAID defekt "DEVICE ERROR"
Jetzt alles OK ;-)


----------

